
Mozilla's Internet health report [pdf] - tyngde
https://d20x8vt12bnfa2.cloudfront.net/InternetHealthReport_v01.pdf
======
PaulHoule
All urban or exotic problems.

No mention of how people in the rural U.S. are stuck with DSL.

